# Four-Man Kenpo Sets?



## NTDeveloper (Mar 9, 2005)

There exists at least one two-man set, e.g., http://kenpo-texas.com/2manset.htm. Do there exist other two-man sets? What about four-man sets?

 Thanks.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Mar 14, 2005)

Just a thought from me, wouldn't the two man set be considered a form. I suppose it is classified as a form, but shouldn't it be named the "two man form". Sorry, just had a deep thoughts moment here.
I am not familiar with any standardized form named 'four man set', but weren't the regular forms created with multiple attackers in mind? Like Taekwon Do or Shotokan forms, they can be considered multiple attacker forms. 
There is a mass attacks form that also deals with multiple attacks, but I don't have any idea what's in it.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 14, 2005)

The term "two-man set" (or "black belt set") predates the EPAK definition seperation of forms and sets, its name is an artifact of the time, similar to "Book Set" or "Panther Set."
Mass Attack is simply a technique form that emphasizes multiple attacker techniques. 

I have never heard of another multiple person form in the Parker kenpo derivations.

Lamont


----------



## Doc (Mar 14, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> The term "two-man set" (or "black belt set") predates the EPAK definition seperation of forms and sets, its name is an artifact of the time, similar to "Book Set" or "Panther Set."
> Mass Attack is simply a technique form that emphasizes multiple attacker techniques.
> 
> I have never heard of another multiple person form in the Parker kenpo derivations.
> ...


Correct sir. The term "set" is from the Old Chinese as I was taught where any pre-arranged "form" with two people was designated as a "set." "Forms" were and are singular executiion.


----------



## NTDeveloper (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you, gentlemen, for your responses.


----------

